# IELTS Takers on 31/Mar/2012 - Share your result



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

I am anxiously waiting for my Ielts result that is due tomorrow. 

Has anyone else taken the test on the 31 March 2012? Please share your result here.

Thanks


----------



## kai7918 (Apr 13, 2012)

I cant see my results, same for one of my friend who gave the exam with me. has anyone else gotten their results yet?


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

msvayani said:


> I am anxiously waiting for my Ielts result that is due tomorrow.
> 
> Has anyone else taken the test on the 31 March 2012? Please share your result here.
> 
> Thanks


I'm also waiting for my result...
I think that is not available on site yet
I'm checking....


----------



## shubo2012 (Feb 18, 2012)

msvayani said:


> I am anxiously waiting for my Ielts result that is due tomorrow.
> 
> Has anyone else taken the test on the 31 March 2012? Please share your result here.
> 
> Thanks



Hey...Just now got my IELTS score... just managed to scrape through
My scores are as follows:
L = 7.5
R = 9.0
W = 7.0
S = 7.5
Overall = 8.0

Anyways...I am happy I could clear it first time only...All the best to everyone


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

shubo2012 said:


> Hey...Just now got my IELTS score... just managed to scrape through
> My scores are as follows:
> L = 7.5
> R = 9.0
> ...


Congratulations!


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

shubo2012 said:


> Hey...Just now got my IELTS score... just managed to scrape through
> My scores are as follows:
> L = 7.5
> R = 9.0
> ...


Congrats! Good to see the first result and positive as well. Well done!


----------



## shubo2012 (Feb 18, 2012)

atsurti said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks a lot...


----------



## plewis255 (Nov 14, 2011)

Do you know if all the results are available online today? I still cannot see mine. Which site did you use to check it?


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

plewis255 said:


> Do you know if all the results are available online today? I still cannot see mine. Which site did you use to check it?


Yes, by the end of the day, all results will be uploaded today but, I guess they do it country-wise rather than uploading all at once.

I am checking my result at: https://results.ielts.org/


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi there...

My Hubby had taken 'the test' for the fourth time on march 31.
We got the results positive today!
L- 9
R- 8.5 
S -7
W -7
don't want to waste a minute after this for proceeding with online submission of docs for visa. We are planning to apply for independent subclass 175.

Any other sailors on the same boat are welcome to share their plans with visa application details. Guidance appreciated in advance.


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

saradha said:


> Hi there...
> 
> My Hubby had taken 'the test' for the fourth time on march 31.
> We got the results positive today!
> ...


Congrats... I'm in the same boat as you. I'll be doing the same if I get my positive IELTS today. Still waiting... :ranger:


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

msvayani said:


> Congrats... I'm in the same boat as you. I'll be doing the same if I get my positive IELTS today. Still waiting... :ranger:



Me also waiting.... Last time when i took the test from AEO i got result in the noon by this time ... but this time i went with British Council. Anxiously waiting..
May Allah bless every one with his desired results...


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

saradha said:


> Hi there...
> 
> My Hubby had taken 'the test' for the fourth time on march 31.
> We got the results positive today!
> ...


Congratulations. Good luck with you application 
We cant see our result yet, I gave exam from Bglore,anybody from Bglore checked their results online?


----------



## shubo2012 (Feb 18, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> Me also waiting.... Last time when i took the test from AEO i got result in the noon by this time ... but this time i went with British Council. Anxiously waiting..
> May Allah bless every one with his desired results...


I got the result on my cell phone ... The sms with the IELTS score was send by IELTS IDP...I remember they gave a website to check the scores online...can't remember it now though...


----------



## ManpBanglre (Apr 13, 2012)

shubo2012 said:


> Hey...Just now got my IELTS score... just managed to scrape through
> My scores are as follows:
> L = 7.5
> R = 9.0
> ...




I gave for the third time, Again missed by 0.5 
L = 7.5
R = 7.5
W = 6.5
S =7 
Overall = 7.0

First attempt :
L = 7.5
R = 7
W = 6.5
S =7
Overall = 7.0

Sec attempt:
L = 8
R = 8
W = 6.5
S = 6.5
Overall = 7.5


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

shubo2012 said:


> I got the result on my cell phone ... The sms with the IELTS score was send by IELTS IDP...I remember they gave a website to check the scores online...can't remember it now though...


Here is the weblink https://results.ielts.org/


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

ManpBanglre said:


> I gave for the third time, Again missed by 0.5
> L = 7.5
> R = 7.5
> W = 6.5
> ...


Oh! Sorry to hear that... Such a bad luck!


----------



## gillofrompk (Apr 2, 2012)

got mine also. nw wud be applying for state
L 7.5
R 8
W 7
S 7

overall 7.5

needed 7 min each ,so happy i got it.


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

gillofrompk said:


> got mine also. nw wud be applying for state
> L 7.5
> R 8
> W 7
> ...


Congrats! What was your test centre?


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

gillofrompk said:


> got mine also. nw wud be applying for state
> L 7.5
> R 8
> W 7
> ...


How did u got?
means which website?
Did u took through AEO or British Council


----------



## ManpBanglre (Apr 13, 2012)

Yes..And not enought time left. Planning fr re-eval and multiple Registration for next avail dates.


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

ohhhhhhhhh
Ahhhhhhhhhhh
i missed.... it's too difficult to bear a failure... 
It was my 4th time
R:6.5
L:7
W:7
S:7
3rd Time All were 6.5
2nd time
R:7.5
L:6.5
W:7.5
S:6.5
i should not try it ever.. It requires more which i don't have...


----------



## shubo2012 (Feb 18, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> ohhhhhhhhh
> Ahhhhhhhhhhh
> i missed.... it's too difficult to bear a failure...
> It was my 4th time
> ...



Hey... Sorry to hear that...but u were so close this time...I still feel u should give it a try again...best of luck


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

shubo2012 said:


> Hey... Sorry to hear that...but u were so close this time...I still feel u should give it a try again...best of luck


No i don't think so... b/c i have not got any extra ordinary marks in other modules 
They are just very close to the (6.5) there would be just the diff. of 1 or 2 questions to be win or loss.
That's why i should not even think offff


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

wanttomove said:


> ohhhhhhhhh
> Ahhhhhhhhhhh
> i missed.... it's too difficult to bear a failure...
> It was my 4th time
> ...


Try it once more mate...


----------



## ManpBanglre (Apr 13, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> No i don't think so... b/c i have not got any extra ordinary marks in other modules
> They are just very close to the (6.5) there would be just the diff. of 1 or 2 questions to be win or loss.
> That's why i should not even think offff



Hey dont be dishearten. I also gave 3 time nd this time also missed by 0.5 in writing.
Planning fr re-eavl n reg fr next avail dates also.
Try try till u hv time !! I know its diff ..m sailing in d same boat bt no other way.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

shubo2012 said:


> Hey... Sorry to hear that...but u were so close this time...I still feel u should give it a try again...best of luck


You must try again. Book 2 or 3 exams on alternate weekends. There is a bit of fluke involved here. Variations of 0.5 are normal. Not your fault. 7 is possible. Try again.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## ManpBanglre (Apr 13, 2012)

bangalg said:


> You must try again. Book 2 or 3 exams on alternate weekends. There is a bit of fluke involved here. Variations of 0.5 are normal. Not your fault. 7 is possible. Try again.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


M doing the same  Though its vry diff to accept ! 
Wil re-eavl work fro Writing?? M planning for that too.


----------



## ManpBanglre (Apr 13, 2012)

bangalg said:


> You must try again. Book 2 or 3 exams on alternate weekends. There is a bit of fluke involved here. Variations of 0.5 are normal. Not your fault. 7 is possible. Try again.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


U from Banglore Rite? Do u think if coaching can help. Evrytime i miss by 0.5 in sum or the other modulde.
U knw any good ielts prep centres in banglore.?


----------



## yogeshy (Dec 5, 2011)

*This must be a joke*

Ok, this IELTS exam is getting onto my nerves now. When I gave it for the first time I got...
Listening:	7.0
Reading:	6.5
Writing:	6.5
Speaking:	8.0

I gave it another shot on 31 March. When I saw my results in the morning, I couldn't believe my eyes. I got

Listening:	7.5
Reading:	7.0
Writing:	6.5
Speaking:	7.0

I had required 7 each and I just missed it by 0.5  I really do not understand what does 6.5 mean (that too in writing)? they could have made it either 6.0 or simply 7.0.

I really doubt the way they scrutinize the answer sheet. I m very frustrated at the moment :frusty: It was very important for me to get positive result this time since I wanted to lodge my visa application before 1 July(being afraid of EOI) but now it seems like I have lost it big time. I am not able to find a date before 12 May to face this crap one more time. 

I am in dual mind about how do I go further? should I apply for a recheck of my writing test or should I just book the next exam? :confused2:

I have already got positive results of my ACS assessment and I would hate to quit on Visa process just because of an exam.

Please help me out guys... I want to be at Down Under ASAP!!! 

Thanks and congratulations to all who got their positive results.:clap2:


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi all,

How much is the passing score for spouse? I know if spouse has completed school from english medium, it is not required, but want to know if IELTS is given by spouse then how much should be the acceptable IELTS score for spouse?


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

indian01 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> How much is the passing score for spouse? I know if spouse has completed school from english medium, it is not required, but want to know if IELTS is given by spouse then how much should be the acceptable IELTS score for spouse?


4.5 in each module.


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks for your prompt response. Appreciate it.


msvayani said:


> 4.5 in each module.


----------



## ManpBanglre (Apr 13, 2012)

I can empathize with you. I missed in writing by 05  :'( This was my third time.
I am planning for re-eval and 12 may 26 may test too.
Got my ACS +ve too.!!



yogeshy said:


> Ok, this IELTS exam is getting onto my nerves now. When I gave it for the first time I got...
> Listening:	7.0
> Reading:	6.5
> Writing:	6.5
> ...


----------



## manasabr09 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi All

Listening: 7.5
Reading: 6.0
Writing: 7.5
Speaking: 7.0


I screwed up in Reading :-( 

Is it mandatory to get a minimum of 7 in all sections???


----------



## yogeshy (Dec 5, 2011)

manasabr09 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Listening: 7.5
> Reading: 6.0
> ...



Sad to hear that.. hope you are not gonna give up.

Need of 7 each score is situation based. In my case it's mandatory because

1. I need that 10 points which are there for 7 each score in IELTS to tally my points with 65 points eligibility criteria.
2. I want to apply for 176 and Vic SS guidelines clearly mention that they need band 7 in all sections 

which type of visa are you trying for?


----------



## plewis255 (Nov 14, 2011)

I got a 6.5 in Reading and I needed 7 in each. Do you think Reading scores would be improved if I asked for a re-mark? I presume there is a standard mark for each grade.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Just checked my results, I needed 7 overall for extra points to get me over the 65 mark...

Listening: 8.5
Reading: 9.0
Writing: 8.0
Speaking: 9.0
*Overall: 8.5*

Very happy with that obviously, BUT I am a native English speaker!!!


----------



## yogeshy (Dec 5, 2011)

plewis255 said:


> I got a 6.5 in Reading and I needed 7 in each. Do you think Reading scores would be improved if I asked for a re-mark? I presume there is a standard mark for each grade.


As far as I know, reading and listening answer sheets go through computarized scrutinizing process. However, there is no harm in trying your luck.

all the best:thumb:


----------



## rajlaxman2000 (Mar 5, 2012)

*Missed in Writing*

Hi I got my result to day missed with 1 in writing:

Listening : 8.5
Reading : 7 
Writing : 6
Speaking : 7.5

Over all 7.5

I have booked the exam on may 12, This time i will get it for sure.


----------



## pm4553 (Mar 5, 2012)

L - 8.5
R - 7.5
W - 8
S - 8

Overall - 8

I required 7 in each section. I'm stoked! Now, moving to the next phase of the process.


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

Still waiting to get the result


----------



## hello420 (Apr 13, 2012)

Listening:8.0 
Reading:8.0 
Writing:7.0 
Speaking:7.0

Overall: 7.5

I was scared in the Speaking section since I did not speak for the whole of 2 mins. 


Few things I can say on writing section:

1. Do think for few minutes about the whole structure of whatever you are going to write. Scribble the ideas and decide which one to keep an which one to let go. And in which order they come.

2. Good Handwriting. Stick with pencils. Not pens. So that you can make changes as the ideas develop. Keep decent spacing between words so that they are able to read it easily. 

3. Structure of the essay you write. I saw a pattern in the sample given by British council.

1st Paragraph: Declare which line of thinking you are going to support.
2nd Paragraph: Do acknowledge the merits of the opposing line of thought.
3rd Paragraph: Here you prove why your line of thought is right. This should be lengthiest of all the paragraphs.
4th Paragraph: Here you conclude. Keep it short but do pack in a punch as you sign off.

Hope it helps.

BTW I feel its a unfair to expect the candidates to redo the whole test again especially given how expensive it is.


----------



## manasabr09 (Jul 13, 2011)

yogeshy said:


> Sad to hear that.. hope you are not gonna give up.
> 
> Need of 7 each score is situation based. In my case it's mandatory because
> 
> ...


Hi yogesh

I am also planning to apply for 176 and Vic
How long does it take for State sponsorship results to come?


----------



## sandy72 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Anyone from IDP delhi who got their results*

Have anyone who registered with IDP delhi for the 31st March got their result yet? I have been trying to find my results since the morning without luck. The site always shows NO results .


Thanks

Sandeep Sharma


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

sandy72 said:


> Have anyone who registered with IDP delhi for the 31st March got their result yet? I have been trying to find my results since the morning without luck. The site always shows NO results .
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sandeep Sharma


Same happening for IDP Karachi


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

ManpBanglre said:


> M doing the same  Though its vry diff to accept !
> Wil re-eavl work fro Writing?? M planning for that too.


I did a re-eval on my Writing test from January (got a 7.5, and I needed an 8). Got the results back a couple weeks ago (took 6 weeks total), and they increased my score to a 9! In my opinion, its worth trying for a re-eval (called an "EOR" - Enquiry On Results). But at the same time, keep studying and sign up for another test. That's what I did (I wound up sitting the test again while I was waiting - wound up getting an 8 in Writing then.... but a 7.5 in Reading - ARGH!). 

I posted some tips in a post called "IELTS - Frustration". The Reading test is especially tricky (and there are some tips for how to avoid common mistakes). And I gave some tips on the Writing, too. These are a compilation of tips I got from other people on the boards, as well as from IELTS markers who have posted information on the internet.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## gillofrompk (Apr 2, 2012)

msvayani said:


> Congrats! What was your test centre?


lahorek


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

Got my result today...

Unfortunately, I messed up in the writing this time... 

*2nd Attempt: (31-3-2012)*
L: 7.5
R: 8
W: 6
S: 7

*1st Attempt: (11-6-2011)*
L: 7.5
R: 7
W: 7
S: 6.5

Now, I am registering for yet another attempt on the 21st April 2012. :fencing:


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

ManpBanglre said:


> U from Banglore Rite? Do u think if coaching can help. Evrytime i miss by 0.5 in sum or the other modulde.
> U knw any good ielts prep centres in banglore.?


The British council classes are too basic and may bore you. They are good for people aiming at 7 and taking it for the first time. You are almost there. Here is what I did to get my required scores- go to rapidshare.com. Download past test papers - you should get 15 around. Attempt them under exam conditions. Look at your score and thoroughly analyse your scores. Also, there are IELTS booklets available out there giving tips on writing etc. hey ar immensely helpful. However, a word of caution. While attempting papers of the 90's, I found that the pattern was slightly different then. Also, some of the model answers given were wrong out there.
But practice, practice, practice is the key.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## anm (Apr 6, 2011)

*result still not out*



msvayani said:


> Got my result today...
> 
> Unfortunately, I messed up in the writing this time...
> 
> ...


Hi 
My husband gave his ielts on 31mar2012 too, we still are unable to view his results... he took the exam from hyderabad, India...could you please let me know how and where you checked your results..
thanks


----------



## movetoaus (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi All,
I had given the test (british council) on 31st mar 2012 . I still havent got the result. On line its asking for Identification Document Number: 

I tried putting my receipt number and cust ref number for the above but it says result not found. 

Has anyone got the result for british council ielts 31st Mar?

Thanks...


----------



## rajlaxman2000 (Mar 5, 2012)

*British Council result site*



anm said:


> Hi
> My husband gave his ielts on 31mar2012 too, we still are unable to view his results... he took the exam from hyderabad, India...could you please let me know how and where you checked your results..
> thanks



Hi This is the site for result, if he has taken from British council

https://ielts.britishcouncil.org/Results


----------



## rajlaxman2000 (Mar 5, 2012)

*Identification document number*



movetoaus said:


> Hi All,
> I had given the test (british council) on 31st mar 2012 . I still havent got the result. On line its asking for Identification Document Number:
> 
> I tried putting my receipt number and cust ref number for the above but it says result not found.
> ...


Identification Document Number: means your pass port number,


----------



## movetoaus (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi all,
my score is as below:

Listening: 7.5 
Reading: 7.5 
Writing: 8.0 
Speaking: 6.5 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Overall: 7.5 


I am planning to put fo reval coz my speaking was way better than last time...
Last time also i got the same in speaking...
By any chance, can the above score help me apply for 175 visa


----------



## anm (Apr 6, 2011)

rajlaxman2000 said:


> Hi This is the site for result, if he has taken from British council
> 
> https://ielts.britishcouncil.org/Results


Thanks ...tried this too, even this says "Results not found"...
have also checked www.ieltsidpindia.com
no luck there too..


----------



## zivziva (Feb 23, 2012)

pm4553 said:


> L - 8.5
> R - 7.5
> W - 8
> S - 8
> ...


Good Luck


----------



## gillofrompk (Apr 2, 2012)

anm said:


> Thanks ...tried this too, even this says "Results not found"...
> have also checked www.ieltsidpindia.com
> no luck there too..


u shud hav got hard copy by now. y bother online


----------



## yogeshy (Dec 5, 2011)

manasabr09 said:


> Hi yogesh
> 
> I am also planning to apply for 176 and Vic
> How long does it take for State sponsorship results to come?


The actual timeline stated on the website Immigrate to Work and Live in Melbourne and Regional Victoria, Australia - Live in Victoria is 6 weeks but there are number of applicants who have recieved VIC SS within 2 to 3 weeks. VIC is famous for their high rate of rejection. However, a neat application and atring profile is certainly accepted by them in short time period.

By the way, are you done with your ACS assessment? which occupation did they offer you?


----------



## anm (Apr 6, 2011)

gillofrompk said:


> u shud hav got hard copy by now. y bother online


no luck there too...


----------



## yogeshy (Dec 5, 2011)

*your thoughts?*

Hello All,

I have been hearing since a long time that IDP exams are eeasier than IELTS.

I have already given IELTS exam twice. I needed 7 each score and each time I fell short of 0.5 points.

This time I was thinking about IDP than IELTS. Will it make any difference to my score if I change the exam system?:confused2:


----------



## yogeshy (Dec 5, 2011)

*your thoughts?*

Hello All,

I have been hearing this since long time that IDP exams are much easy than IELTS.

Does anyone agrees with it?

I have already given IELTS exam twice. I needed 7 each score and each time I fell short of 0.5 points.

This time I was thinking about IDP than IELTS. Will it make any difference to my score if I change the exam system?:confused2:


----------



## movetoaus (Jul 16, 2011)

yogeshy said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have been hearing this since long time that IDP exams are much easy than IELTS.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I had a discussion with a friend who had given ielts idp. I had given british council at that time on the same day. Apparently the questions were exactly the same. even the general training speaking questions were the same.
I am not sure who is more linient 
both missed by 0.5 in one module


----------



## sycamore_dg (Apr 16, 2012)

congratulations!!! 
planning to take an IELTS also...is this the first step? Thank you


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

*Please Come up with advice*

I need 7 in each module
i tried 4 times.This time, i am in short of 0.5 in Reading.... R:6.5
I'm thinking about to apply for re Eval for reading
R there any hopes to get 7 after re evaluation? Have someone relevant experience...
Any advice from seniors or persons having such positive or negative experience would be appreciated.........


----------



## jonay (Sep 20, 2011)

WW I

L 6.5, R 7.5, W 7, S 7


WW II

L 8.5, R 6.5, W 7.5, S 7


WW III

L 7.5, R 8.5, W 7.5, S 7 (Made my all 7 after third sitting)


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> I need 7 in each module
> i tried 4 times.This time, i am in short of 0.5 in Reading.... R:6.5
> I'm thinking about to apply for re Eval for reading
> R there any hopes to get 7 after re evaluation? Have someone relevant experience...
> Any advice from seniors or persons having such positive or negative experience would be appreciated.........


To be honest, chances of increase in listening and reading are minimum as they are checked by a computer. However, you have better chance to get a band increase in writing and speaking, if you go for re-evaluation.


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

msvayani said:


> To be honest, chances of increase in listening and reading are minimum as they are checked by a computer. However, you have better chance to get a band increase in writing and speaking, if you go for re-evaluation.


You have good score in reading while i found section 3 very tough. Are there any tips or special recommendations which you would like to share?


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> You have good score in reading while i found section 3 very tough. Are there any tips or special recommendations which you would like to share?


Same was the case with me. I answered 28 questions within 30 minutes and it took me another 30 minutes to answer last 12 questions of section 3.

All I can say is to practice more and more. It will get you familiar to the questions and answer questions quickly.

*For Section 3:* I would say that read the questions first and then start skimming through each paragraph. Take one question at a time. You will be able to get the answers quickly that way. At least, that's what I did last time.


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

msvayani said:


> Same was the case with me. I answered 28 questions within 30 minutes and it took me another 30 minutes to answer last 12 questions of section 3.
> 
> All I can say is to practice more and more. It will get you familiar to the questions and answer questions quickly.
> 
> *For Section 3:* I would say that read the questions first and then start skimming through each paragraph. Take one question at a time. You will be able to get the answers quickly that way. At least, that's what I did last time.


So u have taken the test date for 21st April, Isn't it early? What are the special plan for preparations?


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> So u have taken the test date for 21st April, Isn't it early? What are the special plan for preparations?


I feel I should have passed if I would have gone for re-evaluation on the first attempt. Anyways...

I know my strong points are Listening, Reading and Speaking. Just trying to concentrate more on just Writing this time. Still have 3 days so hopeful to pass this time.


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

msvayani said:


> I feel I should have passed if I would have gone for re-evaluation on the first attempt. Anyways...
> 
> I know my strong points are Listening, Reading and Speaking. Just trying to concentrate more on just Writing this time. Still have 3 days so hopeful to pass this time.


As long as it is concerned with the first attempt, u r right

For the writing, you should practice making outline for the essays. The outline should have paragraphs having key points written in bullets.
Or you could try some coaching for writing tips...


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> As long as it is concerned with the first attempt, u r right
> 
> For the writing, you should practice making outline for the essays. The outline should have paragraphs having key points written in bullets.
> Or you could try some coaching for writing tips...


Another user of this forum "sraza" shares his tips about reading... Have a look.

IELTS Aspirants,

While this thread is dedicated for writing, I want to share one simple but important tip for Reading that helped me.

A common format of question on reading is matching paragraphs to headings or short sentences that best describe the paragraph.

Paragraphs are typically labelled A, B, C, D....
Headings/Best description sentences are typically labelled i, ii, iii, iv ......

Since the paragraphs are lengthier, you should follow this:
1) Read paragraph A, scan all headings i, ii, iii and so on. Mark possible candidates against this paragraph.

2) Read paragraph B, scan all headings i, ii, iii and so on. Mark possible candidates against this paragraph including those that you have already marked above previous paragrhaps.

Repeat this for all paragraphs. Now focus on paragraphs for which you have more than one answers and resolve conflicts e.g para A matches i and iii and para B matches iii.

I know this is very intuitive and probably most people do it without thinking. While practicing, I realized that I wasn't always doing it. When I got started, I would scan the whole headings (i, ii, iii) to get an idea of what the questions are all about. And now and then I was tempted to do it the other way round by spotting key words in the paragraphs.

Just my two cents.

P.S: The exam I wrote on 18 Feb 2012 in Hyderabad had 2 separate sections with this format. In one case, paragraphs labelled A, B, C.. were short & easy and in another section they were longer and difficult


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

wanttomove said:


> You have good score in reading while i found section 3 very tough. Are there any tips or special recommendations which you would like to share?


Here are some Reading tips I posted in the "IELTS Frustration!" thread:

For the Reading test, the hardest questions (in my opinion) are the TRUE, FALSE, NOT GIVEN questions. You have to resist the urge to make assumptions or apply any kind of common sense. If the statement is clearly in the text, then its true. If the statement says something different than what is in the text, then its false. If the statement talks about something that is not in the text, its not given. Sounds easy, but it isn't always. Some examples:

In the text, there is a statement that says "The Oasis of the Seas is the largest cruise ship in the world."
The statement I have to evaluate is: "The Oasis of the Seas is the largest cruise ship in the Carribean."

Now... my skills of deduction would lead me to say that, yes - the Oasis of the Seas IS the largest cruise ship in the Carribean, as it is the largest cruise ship in the world. So I said True. But the correct answer is False. The reason (in IELTS rationale) that it is false is this:

The statement definitely talked about a statistic that was clearly in the text - the size of the Oasis of the Seas. So right away, you know the answer is either going to be true or false. The text qualified it as "in the world". The statement qualified it as "in the Carribean". Therefore, the statement is false.

Another example... The text said something like: "There are no hotels in the town of San Tito." The statement I had to evaluate said "It is difficult to find lodging in San Tito". Again, with my powers of deduction, I thought the statement was true - if there aren't any hotels, then it would be hard to find a place to stay. But again, I was wrong.... in this case, the answer is NOT GIVEN. Reason for this (in IELTS rationale) is that the text didn't talk about how hard or easy it would be to find lodging. So the statement is talking about something that is NOT GIVEN in the text.

Otherwise - if the instructions say to use "no more than 3 words", you can be SURE that at least ONE of the questions requires 3 words.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## amolpa (Dec 26, 2011)

hello420 said:


> Listening:8.0
> Reading:8.0
> Writing:7.0
> Speaking:7.0
> ...



Any idea, how much needs to be correct out of 40 in reading and listening to score 7 band in each?


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

To get 7, you must give:

In Reading: at least 34 correct answers 
In Listening: at least 30 correct answers

Thats for GT module...


----------



## amolpa (Dec 26, 2011)

msvayani said:


> To get 7, you must give:
> 
> In Reading: at least 34 correct answers
> In Listening: at least 30 correct answers
> ...




Thanks ..that's useful!!!


----------



## poonamc306 (Dec 25, 2012)

i was waiting for my result too, but after googling a bit i found mine i have got 8 and i am very happy about it, but sad at the same time one of my friend is not able to clear it. i am applying for USA, best of luck to every one


----------



## sanaqvi (Jan 3, 2013)

*Help for IELTS Reading*

Can someone share some more tips for improving IELTS Reading? How much do I need to get 8 in General Exam Reading.

Thanks


----------



## paning (Mar 24, 2014)

*ACE the IELTS*

Does anyone has ACE the IELTS 2012 edition? I have heard that this book is really good.


----------

